# Why did this small setup change make such a difference



## sjh123 (Oct 11, 2007)

I made a small set up change in my setup/address last night at the driving range which made an unbelievable difference in the contact and distance I have been hitting my irons.

I normally play once or twice a week but have been going to the range 3 times a week since I started playing golf 2 years ago.
I have improved a lot since I started playing but still tend to hit a lot of heavy/bad contacts and lack distance.


Anyway, all I did was in my normal setup position where i thought & still think I am addressing & holding the club at address with the ball normally positioned centrally to the club face I pull the club towards me slightly so the ball was more halfway between the centre and toe of the club face.

I then just swung as before but consistently was getting an excellent contact on the ball, obviously hitting with the sweetspot and literally getting about 20 yards more per iron.

Would be interested if anyone knows why this might make such a difference.


thanks for any of your ideas
Si


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Just from the description, it sounds like your standing too close to the ball at address. Try taking a half step back on your address setup, that should put the ball out further on the face of the club. When you stand too close to the ball, you make it difficult for the free flow of your arms through the contact zone. Just a suggestion...


----------

